# Budd Stainless Steel & Domes for Christmas



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 21, 2014)

VIA is running some extra Oceans this Christmas and instead of the usual Renaissance equipment....its solid Budd Stainless Steel. Heres westbound #15 at Truro, NS, yesterday afternoon, Dec 20/14. Consist included:

2 F40s

1 Baggage

4 Coaches

1 Skyline Dome

1 Diner

5 Chateau Sleepers

1 Domes Obs Evangeline Park

















The only thing missing was some snow.....which the Ocean did encounter at the higher elevations around Folly Lake as it overtook CN #407.


----------



## creedential (Dec 21, 2014)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 21, 2014)

Nice pics as usual, great to see the Ocean still running and the Budd equipment is especialy nice!( I know some prefer the Ren stuff but make mine Budd!)

Seems like the Canadian Governments listened to the people in the Maritimes unlike our royalty in Washington!


----------



## FreeskierInVT (Dec 26, 2014)

Fantastic pictures, as always!


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 26, 2014)

Looks like all 4 coaches were originally operated in the US and later sold to VIA.


----------



## railiner (Dec 27, 2014)

jimhudson said:


> Nice pics as usual, great to see the Ocean still running and the Budd equipment is especialy nice!( I know some prefer the Ren stuff but make mine Budd!)


I agree!

A very nice Christmas present...


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Dec 27, 2014)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Looks like all 4 coaches were originally operated in the US and later sold to VIA.


Yes three of the coaches were originally New York Central cars built in 1946-47 and one is from the Atlantic Coast Line. The remainder of the cars are all xCPR.

VIA ran another extra Ocean this afternoon (@ Truro NS Dec 27)......and sorry Jim.......no snow yet here in the Great White North to reflect that gleaming Budd Stainless Steel. In fact it was 17C (63F) on Christmas Day.











Now lets go back 32 years today to Dec 27, 1982 and there was also an extra Ocean running but it was in addition to the regular Ocean also operating that day.

First out was #15 at 1340.......followed shortly by #115 with 3 RS-18s for power along with 2 steam generator units for heating.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Dec 27, 2014)

Which NYC and ACL trains did those coaches run on back when they were new? Perhaps the Pacemaker and the Champion?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow, 17 C @ the end of December in Canada!

What climate change???


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 3, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Wow, 17 C @ the end of December in Canada! What climate change???


Finally a dusting of snow (and -12C /10F) as the last of the Holiday Extras heads for Montreal this afternoon (Jan 3)....but it won't last long....Rain tomorrow and 55F.

Ahh....Winter in the Maritimes! (and some of the ski hills even opened today!)











It's been reported that the extra trains were not completely sold-out but certainly did alright....so hopefully there will be some incentive for VIA to run additional Oceans next summer on the busiest travel days. But one thing staying year round now is Sleeper Plus Class along with the Park Car on the normal Renaissance Oceans.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 3, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, didn't seem like the Great White North without snow! And I'm still one who prefers the Budds to the Ren Cars!


----------

